# English speaking tax advisor/accountant in Setubal/Palmela area?



## Laurens34 (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear all,

This is the first time that I have to complete a PT tax return. Whilst I've always done my tax returns myself in my home country, my Portuguese and my knowledge of the PT tax system is not that great (yet! he says hopefully...) so I reckon that it'd be better to hire a tax advisor/accountant for my first PT return. The return should be fairly straightforward (overseas private pension income only). Does anyone know a reliable English speaking tax advisor in the Setubal/Palmela area?

Many thanks for your help!

Laurens


----------



## johnnort (Mar 2, 2018)

*tax advisor*

Hello Laurens,
Sorry I cannot help, but I live in Pinhal Novo, just outside Palmela, and have the identical story to you; looking for an English speaking tax advisor for my first NHR tax return. If I find one I shall let you know. Would you be so kind as to inform me if you find one? John


----------

